# Did You Inherit Fat Genes? The Truth About Biology And Body Fat



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

“Battle Your Biology? Fat Chance,” proclaimed a headline recently in the health section of the New York Post newspaper. Quoting new research and citing psychologists, dietitians and physicians, the article says that more and more evidence proves that your weight is genetically determined, and if you’re fat, “it’s not your fault.” Tom’s eBook: Burn the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

